# Ice chest radio



## jarrold03 (Mar 15, 2010)

My buddy borrowed mine to float the river and after that he had to have one. So of course I do all the cool upgrades to his ive been wanting to do to mine. Turned out pretty sweet. I have a couple more things to do and it will be ready to go.


----------



## jarrold03 (Mar 15, 2010)

The cutting board will consist of 3 toggle switches. 1 to turn radio on and off, another to turn LED's on and off, and another for charging system on and off. Did a sound check and these speakers jam out. Very pleased with them, my buddy brought me a lawn mower battery but im going to change it out with 4 small gel cell batteries the ones that go in corn feeders.


----------



## jarrold03 (Mar 15, 2010)

got the LED's inn


----------

